# Hmmmmm hit the 40 day mark....new boots?



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> Well I'm roughly at the 40 day mark on my Burton SLX boots and I noticed that the fabric on the liner is coming detached from the padding in the heel area of my left boot. I've also been having some pack-out issues on my right boot with a bit of heel lift (even with the j-bars). Guess it might be time for new boots?


lol. i've had 100+ days in my current boots and it is a far lesser 
(read cheaper) boot than the SLX and you're putting them out after only 40 days of riding? either the quality of these boots is nowhere near their price tag or, you are being too sensitive or, you're a snowboard gearoholic (and possibly a little bit of all the above).


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> lol. i've had 100+ days in my current boots and it is a far lesser
> (read cheaper) boot than the SLX and you're putting them out after only 40 days of riding? either the quality of these boots is nowhere near their price tag or, you are being too sensitive or, you're a snowboard gearoholic (and possibly a little bit of all the above).


Haha I'm definitely a gearoholic, that's for sure! I ride the HELL out of my boots every time out too, so I usually find myself replacing them roughly around 40 days (either something will break, or they pack out too much, or lose their stiffness).


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I just purchased a pair of Salomon F22Ws and love them. I wouldn't worry about the break in period - wore mine for the first time today and felt zero discomfort. The same was true for my Salomon Ivys - no break in necessary. I was expecting them to be a little stiffer than they are, however, so if you're a big mountain rider, you might be happier in the Malamutes.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Ridden probably 120 days on a pair of 32 Prions that don't actually fit very well I found out when I tried on new boots...

I'm fixing that real soon, will hopefully get my 32 Lashed by the end of next week.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Boot reviews are pointless.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If boots only lasted me 40 days, I know which boots that I would NOT be buying next time around. I've got close to 100 days on a pair of F22s and they still have plenty of life in them.


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

i hear alot of good things about the f22z...just picked up this years nitro recoil tls in blu...any feed back on those?? just picked them up cuz i was on a trip and my other boots packed out


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope you are prepared for the Insano's stiffness. The 2011 model looks so sweet though. BOA Focus is a :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

i was looking for a more stiffer all around boot so lets see what happens lol


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Well with me and boots, I like to get a certain amount of response out of my boots and as the boots break in, I always progressively lose this response. My SLXs are still ridable (except for maybe the liner somewhat failing) but I'm not getting the response I want out of them. Some people don't mind the boots breaking in past this point, but I do. Personal preference I guess.

Anyway, I picked up a pair of the Ride Insanos a few days ago and holy eff, are they stiff! They fit great, except it is a bit tight on the outside of each foot. I've been wearing them around the house the last few days hoping that they'll break in a bit more, but we'll see. The Ride rep I talked to said they don't pack out too much, so I might be out of luck with my slightly wider foot. We'll see though. Got them at REI so I could technically ride them and return them if they don't work out as well as I thought.

I've also got a friend with a pair of F22s from a year or two ago that he rode for only a day (didn't work out for him though). I might give those a try too, it'd be a cheaper option.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Everything I hear about the Insanos point to them not giving much in the way of flex. Someone had over 70 days on them of powder riding and said the flex barely got softer. He said even after them packing out, it is the stiffest boots he's had.

I do hear consistently that they are very comfortable though. All in the eye of the beholder though. I find stiff boots to be uncomfortable no matter how well they fit my feet. Mid-stiff is the most I'll go


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> Everything I hear about the Insanos point to them not giving much in the way of flex. Someone had over 70 days on them of powder riding and said the flex barely got softer. He said even after them packing out, it is the stiffest boots he's had.
> 
> I do hear consistently that they are very comfortable though. All in the eye of the beholder though. I find stiff boots to be uncomfortable no matter how well they fit my feet. Mid-stiff is the most I'll go


I've read and talked to Mr Tidbit on the Ride forums and he's said his have softened up to roughly where the FULs are out of the box. I've tried on the FULs and think that's the perfect stiffness for what I'm looking for. Wearing them around the house I've noticed that if I just pop the top BOAs and re-lock them without tightening, it gives a nice softer feel in the upper portion without losing a lot of response.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> I've read and talked to Mr Tidbit on the Ride forums and he's said his have softened up to roughly where the FULs are out of the box. I've tried on the FULs and think that's the perfect stiffness for what I'm looking for. Wearing them around the house I've noticed that if I just pop the top BOAs and re-lock them without tightening, it gives a nice softer feel in the upper portion without losing a lot of response.


Hmm... never thought of doing that. I did tighten them loosely. How was heel lift when you did this? Now you're making me want to splurge again.

I can't even get out to shred right now. Tahoe blew tons of money and I have so much stuff coming my way plus baby... yet I keep wanting more gear lol. Oh well, I'll make up for whatever I missed this season in the next.

Enjoy your boots bro. If you got the 2011 versions, they look so sick.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> Hmm... never thought of doing that. I did tighten them loosely. How was heel lift when you did this? Now you're making me want to splurge again.
> 
> I can't even get out to shred right now. Tahoe blew tons of money and I have so much stuff coming my way plus baby... yet I keep wanting more gear lol. Oh well, I'll make up for whatever I missed this season in the next.
> 
> Enjoy your boots bro. If you got the 2011 versions, they look so sick.


The inner lacing does a GREAT job of holding the heel in place so there's no heel lift when I pop the upper BOA.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I've had a little bit of a new development......I tried on a pair of last seasons F22s and absolutely LOVE them. They fit so well and are stiff enough for what I need. Unfortunately the Insanos are going back.


----------

